# opinions on this router



## rsauve999 (Oct 16, 2014)

If anyone recognizes this router (I'm in Canada) .... any opinions.
I don't have the brand-name or model.
The seller wants $25 for it.
Should I buy it??
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bob, is is just the table or does it also have a motor. Can't tell from the picture. One observation either way ids that the table is very small and the opening on the fence for the bit is small so it will be limited in what it can do. It also appears that you will need to make a stand for it to sit on.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It looks like it's plastic? If so, run away...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Not me not worth driving over to pick it up


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

It looks like the table for a Dremel rotary tool.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

boogalee said:


> It looks like the table for a Dremel rotary tool.


Good call Al


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

boogalee said:


> It looks like the table for a Dremel rotary tool.


Looked that up, and i think you're right Al. http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-231-Sh...424131674&sr=8-1&keywords=dremel+router+table

The table can be had for $30 new here in the USA, no idea about north of the border (and southeast of Alaska!!). If it's table only, and something you could use, and brand new never been out of the box--maybe worth $25 on the high side. Now...if it has a Dremel tool attached, it may be a steal (if the tool works, it's something you could use) 

I don't know that i will need to go smaller than my Bosch Colt--but that's just me. Obviously, it works for some people 'cuz Dremel sells enough to keep making them.

earl


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

It is a Dremel Table. Great if you are into models and such. Limited selection of router bits to use with it. They need to be 1/8".


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

I have one and works fine for little pieces or work. Even it is plastic, is strong enough for its ligh work.


----------



## rsauve999 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies. Yes, it's for a Dremel & is plastic.
Another router table is included - but I don't have photos.


----------

